# More Pics of Ash ;)



## Mani_Cockatiel (Jul 19, 2011)

As you can notice in the photos, He's a total Muffin~!


----------



## Bella091 (Oct 31, 2011)

Aww he's a chubby thing! So adorable


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

oh my god hes sooooo adorable


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my! He is so cute! That little guy!


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

So adorableee!


----------



## Dieselness (Oct 28, 2011)

He is a little fluffy muffin!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Ash is so adorable That first pic, awwwwww too cute!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I just want to snuggle him!! So darn cute!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

So cute!!!


----------



## Mani_Cockatiel (Jul 19, 2011)

morla said:


> Oh my! He is so cute! That little guy!





Luna said:


> So adorableee!





Dieselness said:


> He is a little fluffy muffin!





xoxsarahxox said:


> Ash is so adorable That first pic, awwwwww too cute!





DyArianna said:


> I just want to snuggle him!! So darn cute!


Thanks everyone


----------



## Mani_Cockatiel (Jul 19, 2011)

Bella091 said:


> Aww he's a chubby thing! So adorable





Injood said:


> oh my god hes sooooo adorable


Thank You


----------



## LeopardPrintBee (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh he's so cute!  Does he let you cuddle him? He looks very "cuddle-able"  x


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Ash is really a fire ash for squeezing.


----------



## sunshinebirdy (Apr 7, 2011)

oh my goodness! He's the cutest little fluffy muffin!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute


----------

